# What would the current market value be for an 06 A6 3.2 CPO



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

No Nav.
Also, is the Audi CPO warranty worth it? Any problems inherent to the FSI car?
TIA


----------



## zekezank (Aug 12, 2007)

This may help or it may not.
I work at an Audi Dealer and just bought an 2005 A6 with the CPO warranty. It did have nav, the adaptive headlights, all the extras.
I paid 21K, but I live in WV so prices may be lower here.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: What would the current market value be for an 06 A6 3.2 CPO (Silly_me)*

Hey,
How are you? I'm in the same boat as you and I'm looking to buy a 2006 or 2007 A6 3.2 with at least Premium Pkg and Nav and under 35K miles. 
I've found overall they are selling slightly lower than KBB suggests with respective miles and options. Definitely get the CPO warranty as it covers the car for 6 years and 100K miles since car went into service. So, if you get a car that is 3 years old and has 35K miles you'll be covered for 3 years or 65K miles, which ever comes first. 
Also, make sure to get a CarFax on the vehicles you're looking at to make sure that they were in no accidents and get an idea of how well the car was serviced. 
Good luck in your search. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: What would the current market value be for an 06 A6 3.2 CPO (fleuger99)*

CPO is definitely worth it. If these things break, they are NOT cheap to fix. Hell the 55K service at an Indy shop cost just under $600, if I would have had the dealer do it...over $800! Mine is a 05 3.2 Quattro with everything but the nav and I paid about 23,500 for it 6 mos ago...and I don't work at an Audi dealer







.


----------

